# ياشباب اي حاجه عن الميكروكونترولر بس Atmel - AVR



## zohirey2 (5 مارس 2007)

يا ريت اللي يعرف كتب او دروس او اي حاجه انا واقع خالص 


محمد الزهيري


----------



## alialiraqi (7 أغسطس 2007)

السلام عليكم و رحمت الله و بركاتة 
يا اخي في الله ما هي المشكلة لديك مع Avr 

و السلام ختام
في امان الله


----------



## م.أحمد عفيفي سلامة (10 أغسطس 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
أخي الكريم يمكنك زيارة الرابط التالي وإن شاء الله يكون مفيد
http://www.avr-asm-tutorial.net/avr_en/index.html
وتقبل تحياتي :7:​


----------



## zohirey2 (10 أغسطس 2007)

شكرااااااااا للناس اللي شاركوا


----------



## zohirey2 (10 أغسطس 2007)

كويس اوي انا استفدت بس ممكن Atml32l


----------



## م.أحمد عفيفي سلامة (11 أغسطس 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
قمت بالبحث عن موقع يحتوي على تعليم لهذا الإصدار, ولكن على حد علمي أن لغة البرمجة لأي سلسلة من الميكروكنتورلر يكون لها نفس لغة البرمجة ولكن كل إصدار يختلف من حيث سعة التخزين والمنافذ وغيرها.
والله الموفق​


----------



## alialiraqi (13 أغسطس 2007)

السلام عليكم و رحمت الله و بركاتة 
يا اخي في الله يوجد هذه الموقع عسى ربي ان تستفاد منة www.atmel.com واذا كانت المشكلة برمجية اكتبها و انشاء الله نصل الى حل على فكرة يا اخي في الله اسمي الحقيقي هو عمر عصام الدين و السلام ختام 
في امان الله


----------



## zohirey2 (13 أغسطس 2007)

انا شاكر لكل واحد اهتم بجد انا مبسوط


----------



## A.DaHaB (2 أغسطس 2009)

بعد السلام عليكم ....
اولا انت ممكن تستخد المبرمج Codevission 
الاحسن ليك انك تشتغل بأي semulator وهيكون ابسط ليك


----------



## عبدالكريم التركي (10 أغسطس 2009)

السلام عليكم ياجماعة الخير , العبدللة مهندس ميكانيك(power) وارغب في دراسة الماجستير في الميكاترونيكس>ماهي المواد التي تدرس في الماجستير وهل تخصصي يؤهلني للدراسة في هدا القسم او لا ارجو المساعدة ياجماعة.


----------

